# Knives Id



## rami_m (Nov 27, 2022)

Hi,

A friend of mine bought these a few years ago in Japan, any idea about maker/steel?


----------



## Jovidah (Nov 27, 2022)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I _think_ that kanji is Tsukiji Masamoto.
I could make educated guesses about the steel but it'd still be a guess; maybe it's hidden in the kanji or other symbols somewhere... hopefully someone else can decypher that.


----------



## MowgFace (Nov 27, 2022)

Definitely Tsukuji. And definitely the steel type. Looks like the SK marking “A.”

Seen on the right. V2 on the left


----------

